
Genetic Evidence on the Origins of Indian Caste Populations - meri_dian
http://m.genome.cshlp.org/content/11/6/994.full
======
shanth
Why is the article biased more towards Hindi???? Even Telugu is cited more but
there isn't any word about Tamil?? Our history from literacy works says
different!

